# Oscars vs. comet goldfish



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a dilemma. I have a new 125 gallon tank and can't decide on whether to get an oscar, jack dempsey, and silver dollars, or about 6 common goldies and let them have room to splash about. 
What fish do you guys think would bring the most enjoyment? 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Well this is obvious, lol, get the oscar, jack demsey, and silver dollars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I vote for the oscar, jack dempsey and silver dollars also. Jacks are so pretty...it would be an easy choice for me!

Of course if I had a 125g, I'd go with a planted community though...but thats just me...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah i agree with the above, and also goldies arent so much fun to watch, theyre a begginers fish


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah, the oscar and the jack is the way to go. oscars are usually fun to watch... I call them "grandpa fish" because of the way they move.

Good luck with the aquarium!


----------



## ladypirate (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree the Oscars and Jacks are a blast, the 2 that I have are buddies and they are both males, they have so much personality I just love them.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

as I posted on a different thread, I had Jacks and Oscars. They are great together.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Awesome, thanks!!*

I so appreciate all your replies!! I was definately leaning toward the oscar and j.d. with silver dollars, since I've been doing so much research my head is spinning. This is the biggest tank I'll have and I'm wicked excited.
Thanks, Lady Pirate, since you own both the oscars and comets I trust your opinion. I do love my fancies, so this will be an exciting new addiction, I mean addition.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Who would have thought that Kristin would make it a planted community?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have Jack dempsys in one tank and comets in 4 other tanks. I actually love the goldfish but With a bigger tank like that I would go with the variety pack of fish. 

Remember goldfish can live very long lives. They are very pretty when they grow large and you can really learn alot from them but its a longterm commetment to one type of fish. At least if you choose the cichlids you can add a few other types of fish in the future if your intrests change.

Another option would be to set up 2 more tanks.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Too diplomatic, Fish_doc*

LOL..... I love goldies and would definatly make that commitment. I feel very bad for those commonly abused fish. 
However, since you have both comets, and a JD, what do you prefer? What brings you the most enjoyment. 
Sorry to be a pain in the ass, but I'm very excited about my 125, which sadly, will be my last tank, as I already have many.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Honestly its a a hard choice for me but I lean towards goldfish.

You see how most here feel about goldfish but I feel differently. It is probably because many that have oscars use or have used the comets as feeders. One thing that usually suprizes people when they see my tanks is my goldfish. It shocks them to see how big they really can grow and then when they hear that some of them are over 8 years old they think I am joking. 

As with both Oscars and Goldfish When they get that big and old you can really begin to see the true anatomy of the fish. You can see the holes that make the lateral line, the gill plates and even sexing goldfish becomes easy because of how eaisly seen the breeding tubercles become. (specks or dots on the gill covers of the males.)

On the other hand I have had both breed for me and I have to say watching the dempsys and their fry is a very cool thing. But at the same time to see how small goldfish fry are when they hatch is also amazing.

I can see how you are torn between the two setups. They both provide lots of space for learning more about each species you want to keep. 

Personally Like I said I have multiple tanks of goldfish and they do educate not only me but others. And as far as people saying they are starter or beginner fish. Just ask them if they have ever been able to keep one for 30 years. If they respond no just tell them they need to go back and try their hand at beginner fish again because if they couldnt keep a beginner fish alive for its proper lifespan they need more work before moving on to what they consider more difficult fish. 

On thing to keep in mind though is where you plan on keeping the tank. If you are going to keep it upstairs you may need a chiller if you keep goldfish. The summer heat can be hard on them. If the tank is in a basement you will be fine without one.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Hey guys, I have a dilemma. I have a new 125 gallon tank and can't decide on whether to get an oscar, jack dempsey, and silver dollars, or about 6 common goldies and let them have room to splash about.
> What fish do you guys think would bring the most enjoyment?
> Thanks.


Silver dollars will school if you have 4-6 of them. Having a 125 gallon makes this possible. You need to allow 20 gallons per fish, so 6 would make a full tank! Silver dollars are timid. I don't know how they'd get along with an Oscar, which I believe to be more aggressive than even the Jack Dempsey. I have read with Oscars, you need to have 1 or 4+. 2 means the stronger will kill the weaker. Three means the two weaker will kill the stronger, then break their alliance and kill the weaker of the 2 survivors. 4 keeps the tension at a level that they will not attack each other. 
Silver dollars will eat all plants in your tank, but other than that, they are great fish.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> Honestly its a a hard choice for me but I lean towards goldfish.
> 
> You see how most here feel about goldfish but I feel differently. It is probably because many that have oscars use or have used the comets as feeders. One thing that usually suprizes people when they see my tanks is my goldfish. It shocks them to see how big they really can grow and then when they hear that some of them are over 8 years old they think I am joking.
> 
> ...



Because you can win one at a carnival for a quarter, people see no value in their lives. I've seen comet goldies and Shubunkin's grow to 10" and are very active and interesting to watch unless they are under stress from being in too small of a tank. I'd put less than 6 goldies in a tank, perhaps 4 would be better. A lot of folks sell Goldies short, but successful keepers know differently.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Thanks Fish_doc And Danio*

You guys don't know how much I appreciate your input. I'm very torn, and have heard great advice on both sides. 
I totally agree on how much goldfish are underappreciated, and if I ever did get an oscar, I've done the research on how NO feeder fish is needed. PHEW! It's actually better for them to not eat them. 
I know some people probably like to see their oscars feed this this way. I personally, wouldn't.
I love the look and colors of full grown goldies as well, and do NOT believe they are beginner fish. My heart broke when I saw 2 comet goldfish in a 2 gallon bowl, looking listless, and the woman refused to sell them to me 'cause they were her kids'. Shhheeeesh!
I have a 29 gallon tank now, which is my biggest, with 2 orandas in it. They are the best of buds, and swim together and nap together. 
AUUUGGHH! Decisions, decisions.  
I'll get it together soon, but like I said, everyone is so awesome on this forum!!
I have also a 15 gallon with a male betta, 3 cory cats, and 6 white cloud mountain minnows, a 10 gallon with a gorgeous crown tail male and 5 neons, a 5 gallon, planted, with 1 male betta, a 3 gallon, planted, with a wicked feisty famale betta, and two 2.5 gallons with spoiled, hand fed bettas.
I must be losing it. I'm addicted to this fish hobby, and all it started with was my first male betta in a 1 gallon tank. I gave that tank to someone who was keeping her betta in a vase, and upgraded to the tanks I listed above.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Hey guys, I have a dilemma. I have a new 125 gallon tank and can't decide on whether to get an oscar, jack dempsey, and silver dollars, or about 6 common goldies and let them have room to splash about.
> What fish do you guys think would bring the most enjoyment?
> Thanks.


I'm going to go with the jack dempseys. I think they are quite beautiful and interesting to watch. Mine appear to be the most intelligent fish in the tank. But I would consider a Green Terror Cichlid or Red Devil Cichlid over the Oscars.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Vermifugert*

So you like the set-up better with a J.D. and green terror rather than the oscar? Interesting, I'll have to research that as well. 
My head is truly spinning. I'm so excited to get this started!! I sneak down into my basement just to look at how huge my tank is.


----------

